# Paint Fumes + Cockatiel



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

I just got home from university, to find out that my parents are painting the majority of our house over the next few days. The paint fumes in the hallway are awful. I moved Silas into my room (which isn't being painted) and opened a window in my room, but I can still smell a little of the fumes.

I'm concerned for his health, but there isn't anywhere I can take him away from the fumes (the people who normally board my bird when I go on vacation are away themselves).

What are warning signs I should look for (that would mean I would need to take him to a vet)? He's still behaving as normal, but I just want to know what I should look for if the fumes start to affect him.

Other than opening the window, what else can I do to ensure that the paint fumes harm him as little as possible without moving him out of the house all together (as mentioned, there's no where he can go.. all close family and friends have people in their houses who are allergic to birds).


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All you can do really is keep the window open till the fumes go if there is no where else he can go


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if he starts tail bobbing or panting or showing any other respiratory distress... youre doing the best you can option wise  but just keep an eye out on his breathing. keep your room well ventilated and if you can, stuff a towel in the gap under the door.... helps keep some smell out


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> if he starts tail bobbing or panting or showing any other respiratory distress... youre doing the best you can option wise  but just keep an eye out on his breathing. keep your room well ventilated and if you can, stuff a towel in the gap under the door.... helps keep some smell out



Already got the towel at the base of the door, I do that anyway as I'm totally insane about light in a room when I sleep. Silas is going to spend the next couple days in here with me while the rest of the house fumes dissapate.

He's still looking good, so, fingers crossed for the best and that I won't need to take him on an emergency visit to the vet.

Thanks all!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you shouldnt have a problem unless hes very sensitive. let him stay in your room for a week


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you have a garage, or a utility room that the fumes are not getting to? 

Also If you have central air/heat close your vent so that the fumes are not circulated into your room.

If the weather is find you might want to keep him near the window, but not directly in front if a draft is blowing in.

Respiratory distress can be noted by open mouthed breathing, and heavy tail bobbing. Foods/greens that contain vitamin A (or beta carotene) are supportive of respiratory problems... and/or will give him a boost to fight them. You can look up a listing on this page: http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=20958 (scroll down the page to Vit A and beta carotene))


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything you can. However, don't wait for signs of respiratory distress; you may not get them at all. Birds are great at hiding illness.

Here's a story for you: my bird Tito survived a terrible house fire at 4 months old. He showed no sign of respiratory distress which makes absolutely no sense, the apartment (and two others) was a write-off and the damage extensive. The firemen were even puzzled; they say birds are the first to go during a fire because of their sensitive respiratory systems.

Tito, I am sure, did not get off scot free. He showed no signs of illness in the 48 hrs following and therefore received no special care from the vet. We now live with a warning though that birds exposed to respiratory trauma can be haunted later by weakened immune systems and scar tissue that continues to grow in their air sacs and lungs with time.

It sounds like you’re taking great precautionary steps and I am sure your bird will be fine! But just don’t count on the bird to tell you what is going on with it’s health, they’re experts at hiding symptoms.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe a fan to draw the fumes away from your room would also help?


----------

